# The Gnat Killer--Please Help me Decide what to Do!



## SDCPs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello friends,

Don't laugh  I spent some time making this "product" and its accompanying video. Please let me know if you think this idea is worthwhile, (and I'm not asking you to but it, you could make your own if you wanted to) and if you would buy the "kit." You can also get some good glimpses of my AGB millipede terrarium and one pic of a millipede in this video.

I'm not really trying to advertise this (it's not even for sale right now) but I really want some feedback before I invest some serious money in it. I don't think I'm violating any forum rules by posting this. Please understand, and enjoy! :giggle:

Youtube Video


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have gnats in your enclosure with a T, you should probably remove the T, completely clean out the infestation, and invest in smaller vent holes I should think.


----------



## SDCPs (Mar 7, 2012)

I keep millipedes, and have kept other critters. But if you watched the video you probably would have noticed that. The gnats seem to get in no matter what you do...since we have a warm climate they can survive outside all year around. The killer does an excellent job at keeping the population at bay. I was shocked to see how many it caught since I last dumped it to make the film. But you're right, such a contraption has limited uses. For me, it works perfectly, and I want to share it!

I'm definitely not replacing my millipedes' substrate yet


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats interesting. I honestly dont know anything about gnats or millidepes, if the device works for you, and is more effiecient than doing whatever else to deal with the gnats, I suppose some people, maybe on AB, would be interested in your product.


----------



## SDCPs (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for replying even though you don't know much about the subject. I really don't know who would be interested in this, but I'm kindof itching to order parts...maybe so I can build a few more for myself


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Yooooouuuu have a lot of gnats. Isopods and springtails might help. I have some gnats but not nearly as many as I had before I noticed the springtails kicking in.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 9, 2012)

It sounded like an old propaganda film from the 1950's lol, which is prob good, it kept me watching.  I think you might actually be on to something here.  Maybe you could even fine-tune it, making modifications and present it to a company that makes terrarium pet products! ...ching ching!


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 9, 2012)

be careful where and to whom you present your idea to, because they can just steal it from you.  altho, the product is too simple and easy for a person to make, so i don't know if it's worth it.  I have an invention that i consider to patent it, but i'm not sure of how it's gonna sell yet, so i'm still saving and debating with myself.  

patenting is pricy, producing it can be much pricier.  also, think of how many people have a gnats infestation like yourself.  take all these factors into consideration.  

your major concern (in my opinion) is the cost of producing them.  I did a research on casting mold for plastic wear and it's about $100k per mold i think.  i'm not sure if it's about the same for something like your product that is made of metal or aluminum.  if you're asking a company to invest in your product, then in return, they'll give you a very small percent of the profit... like very very small, i think in the one-digit range.  you can also produce a lot of these first and sell them online to see how they'll sell before putting out some serious money.


----------



## Camden (Mar 9, 2012)

i think you should just stop trying to come up with solutions for killing the gnats and other pests, and just simple change the substrate and get smaller vents/get a new lid, and clean the tank, and use some sterile substrate.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 9, 2012)

Camden said:


> i think you should just stop trying to come up with solutions for killing the gnats and other pests, and just simple change the substrate and get smaller vents/get a new lid, and clean the tank, and use some sterile substrate.


Fungus gnats can get through the finest mesh screens and will infest the cleanest of tanks. They tend to live in my houseplants and come from outside, establishing themselves within hours of creating a new tank. You live with it instead of wasting time and money on new substrate over a non-issue.

Fungus gnats =/= bad husbandry.


----------



## Camden (Mar 9, 2012)

if you start clean, with a sterile substrate like coconute fibre, peat moss etc. You have less of a chance of getting THAT infested, but yes I agree, sometimes you get a few gnats, but its nothing you want to waste your time worrying about.


----------



## SDCPs (Mar 9, 2012)

Camden said:


> if you start clean, with a sterile substrate like coconute fibre, peat moss etc. You have less of a chance of getting THAT infested, but yes I agree, sometimes you get a few gnats, but its nothing you want to waste your time worrying about.


I filmed all of that in the 1 corner of the 55 gallon aquarium where they hang out...the rest of the tank is not so bad. They like the food, the warmth of the Gnat Killer, and the light from the window. The millipedes also hang out over there...it's obviously a popular spot 
But yes, the population level is slightly alarming. I wonder why I've enjoyed almost no gnats in my flameleg millipede habitat while there is more fungus in there. It's odd. Maybe I'll see an explosion soon, but it's much wetter in there and very few gnats shockingly.

I've grown CPs for years...even if you sterilize soil and put it in closed zip lock bags...they sometimes somehow get in. True, you can prevent it, but I agree with AbraxasComplex...the Gnat Killer is an easy way to keep population numbers down...I think. I need to make another and bait it with something...that will really get them hopefully. I can then compare effectiveness of different baits, etc.

Kyuzo, I've figured out how to get around all that...maybe not quite as convenient for the customer or professional as I'd like it but definitely cheaper for everyone...and I think it works just the same...that's what matters I guess.

Gala, thanks for the compliment...I spent some time on it...but the production was Soviet style...on the cheap and with bad equipment. But hey, it worked well enough. I'm not trying to dazzle anyone, just present the facts and showcase the capabilities of the product. I obviously wouldn't get a job in marketing...I just don't have the personality: Performance is my thing, not hype.


----------

